# Coffee table layout



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Has anyone built or have an N-scale coffee table layout or know someone who does? Would love seeing pictures or video of it posted with details of both its size and construction.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Google N scale coffee table layouts and you'll get
several.

Here's only one:

https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...=1d7bd18f48e15fd362a1ed2ec67d71b9&action=view

Don


----------



## NormanW (Jul 30, 2017)

*I have an N scale in a coffee table*

I have an N scale switching layout in a coffee table.

I use an IKEA Magiker table which is 75 x 75 cm and with a depth of 15cm. The tymesaver is under the glass.

Currently it is packed up after having moved homes, but I used 5 Y switches, and card models from scale scenes, including a wharf. hese are photos as i was doing the constrction.






[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
I wrote about it when I started building in 2009, in Carl Arendt's excellent small layout pages scrapbook.

NW


----------



## bill937ca (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a N gauge bulletin board layout on my coffee table. At 17 x 23 inches I can't imagine much more than a streetcar line like I have. I got this bulletin board at Walmart for about $8, very light so not a lot of heavy scenery. The track is Tomix Wide Tram track. I have filled in the blocks with 3/16 balsa on which I've added styrene sheets to give a base for scenery. Curves are very tight at R140 (mm) or 5.5 inches. 

For railroads you could probably do a small switching layout based on a station.


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes, I have a glass top coffee table layout. Search the forum here, and you will find a number of threads. Are you thinking of having one custom built or modifying an existing one? One thing that I love is that the glass keeps the dust out!

I want this: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHW-PFQI5D4
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLGq_HJWI0biUFisZ8S9dMQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvuNcQhJyYo

Good Lord that must have cost a fortune!

Here are some other videos that inspired me. This ought to keep you occupied watching for a while.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beEcRmhvBU4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLaRvUHCtDE
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPPeelyJiCTGZUHbMOhEiTw/feed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu0p1qBY5B8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHW-PFQI5D4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlbEE5NseIw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w66Pxs_2xh0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqRWwa1aC3w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYwbhuvqe-4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xjAj8Z6enE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir0Qr6KDHNI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7hYl6BnF5c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLKt21_mUv8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc8D-YHQ5Ng
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSCZx2rOiM8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w79IBlLTMs0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boThdywZ_jY

Bakatronics makes a nice table. I think they quoted $1,200 plus shipping for the bare table. They also sell them complete with trains. They do sell the plans if you want to make one or modify the design.

http://www.bakatronics.com/shop/category.aspx?catid=92

-Never Get Old


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes, my layout is totally flat unlike some of the YouTube examples. It's designed to run two trains continuously at creeping speed, and I didn't want any changes in track elevation to interfere with that. I seriously thought about elevating the outer oval and siding just a little bit for better visibility when two trains pass, and looking back, I wish I had. Too late now. Hindsight is always 20/20.

It's not set up for switching, although it could have been. The only remote controlled turnouts control the siding. I buried the PECO switch machines in the foam and made wire rods inside brass tubing to get them to connect underneath the inside track. They have a toggle switch controlled capacitive discharge unit mounted under the table that is accessible by pulling out the drawer where the dual powerpack (DC) resides.

All of the wiring is tucked into slits cut with a razor blade on the underneath side so when I take the layout out of the table no wires get caught up on anything. All of the slits are labeled so I know what wire does what if anything ever goes wrong. It's a two-ply layout board. The top layer is 1/2" Gatorboard, which is really strong. Underneath that I glued on another 1/2" of plain old foam core to make it easier for me to bury the wires in it.

http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/5ToggleTwin.html

I had to use two BIG capacitors and 24 volts to get that circuit to throw two PECO turnouts at the same time, but it works great. The springs in the PECO turnouts require a big push to get them to move. The LEDs in that circuit will be placed in two trackside dwarf signals to indicate whether the mainline or siding is selected.

I'm modeling flatland Georgia, so I don't have any tunnels or mountains. I do want to add some little elevations in the center and the outside 4 corners since the world, as we know, is not completely flat. I have saved some sheet foam for that. I haven't gotten that far yet. I've been too busy playing with the trains! I also haven't sanded, stained, and varnished the table itself, which will be a HUGE project.

-Never Get Old


----------

